# Nebula and Northern Lights by RedandWhite



## RedandWhite (Jul 30, 2006)

Planted 2 Nebulas (Paradise) and 2 Northern Lights (Joey Weed) that I germed in water.

These pics are from day 3 after going into the soil.


----------



## RedandWhite (Jul 30, 2006)

Day 6 found the seedlings pretty stretched from the weak-ass flouro they were under, so I transplanted over a week early to bury some extra stem.

They also went under my 1,000w HPS with a few Grape Fruits I had going for a couple of weeks.


----------



## RedandWhite (Jul 30, 2006)

Today is day 9 and now we are current.

So far, so good.

You can see the more indica-looking leaves of the NL and the pointier, thinner Nebulas.

No nutes yet, but it won't be long.


----------



## Tool46 (Jul 30, 2006)

Looking good bro.  Maybe one of these days i will get some real seeds.  But for now badseed is doing me fine.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 30, 2006)

looking good    looking forward to seeing them grow up


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 30, 2006)

Sweet... Look forward to following your grow.


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks, Tool. Nothing wrong with honing your skills on bagseed. Been there.

LL- always a pleasure to know you're reading this drivel-lol. I also thank you.

DGT- I appreciate it. Hopefully they will make me proud.

12 days now and everything's right on track. The cotyldons are still pretty green, but I'm sure nutes will be needed soon.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 2, 2006)

*Back at it again RedandWhite.   Looks like it's gonna be a nice grow. Gonna be checking this one out to the end.  *


----------



## Mutt (Aug 2, 2006)

Gonna be following this one along as well.  Happy growing.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 2, 2006)

Looked just like mine at that age..are these feminized seeds?


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 3, 2006)

TBG- Glad to have you aboard, again. Stick around, it should be good.

Mutt- you're always welcome here also. You guys make it fun.

Dr GT- Nope, not feminised. Regular seeds from Joey Weed (Northern Lights) and Paradise (Nebula).


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 6, 2006)

16 days now.....

Just water today, but they will probably see their first nutes an a few days.


----------



## rockydog (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow RedandWhite, those girls (thats right im sending karma your way) look really good. The leaves are nice and dark green. Cant wait to see some more pics of them girls. Keep it up man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 9, 2006)

*Damn RedandWhite those babies are filling out nice. In a few weeks those babies will be bushes.   What more can i say but your doing a great job as always. Keep it up.  *


----------



## Mutt (Aug 9, 2006)

Lookin great R&W. I love NL. Can't wait for them to really take off for ya. Keep those pics a comin.


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks, rockydog- I can use all the karma I can score. So far everything is green, but we've got a long way to go. Man, I hate working from seed, but occasionally it's necessary. I'll have some more pics in a couple of days.

TBG- that's how I like'em- like little bushes. The NL grew like that for me before, but the Nebula my brother has done in the past got a little stretchy. I won't hesitate to tie anything down if I feel the need. I like the bushy-style plants.

Mutt- thank you. I'm ready for take-off myself. More pics soon.


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 12, 2006)

Today is the 21st day since I put'em in the soil.

Not too bad. 

Long way to go yet, though.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks like they are growing nicely, what size container are you using?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 13, 2006)

*RedandWhite the babies are right on track by the looks of things. I mean those little babies are getting big fast. Keep it up.  *


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks, DGT- they are in 6x6's and 8x8's right now. I refer to them as my "medium" pots. Next stop will be 5 and 6 gallon pots.

TBG- yes, I guess they are getting big. I don't notice it as much because I've got 2 Grape Fruits going that are 5 weeks along. Now, those are really big. I just put'em in 5 gallon buckets yesterday. Their bigger size always has me wondering if the Nebulas and Northern Lights are right for their age. If I wasn't so lazy I'd go back and look at pictures of my other strains at any given age.

If only...........

I don't want to get off the topic, but here's those 2 GFs.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 14, 2006)

Lookin great R&W. Yep those sure where 'bound. but 6 gallon pots will do em justice. Keep these pics a comin.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 14, 2006)

*Holy crap RedandWhite those two Grape Fruits make your others look like seedlings.    RedandWhite you my friend have the GREEN THUMB.  *


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 14, 2006)

I've often been more lucky than good.

But I thank you, my friend.........


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 16, 2006)

26 days on'em and they just got their second dose of nutes.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 16, 2006)

*The babies are looking great RedandWhite for 4 weeks old. I see ya got some nice hand size fan leaves on them babies already. I love those fat looking Indica leaves, but i love the fat frosty buds even more. *


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh yeah, fat, frosty, stinky girls....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 16, 2006)

RedandWhite said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, fat, frosty, stinky girls....


*As long as they are in the garden and not in my bed.  *


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 16, 2006)

I ain't that picky


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 16, 2006)

RedandWhite said:
			
		

> I ain't that picky


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 16, 2006)

very very nice and healthy red, i shall follow this to the end, keep us posted. Your 26 days ahead of my white russians (which i got from joeys seeds as well), will be interesting

may the buds be with you.........


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you, BWD.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 21, 2006)

Just over four weeks now, so they got their final transplant. The light will be flipped within a week or so.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 21, 2006)

*They are looking great RedandWhite. It's funny how fast they start growing once you get to like week 3 or 4. Looking great man keep it up.  *


----------



## rockydog (Aug 21, 2006)

Looking really good man. Those are really healthy looking, keep doing what you doing. It gets so exciting during flowering. I cant wait.


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks TBG- you just ain't whistlin' Dixie. Once they start to take off, and IF they stay healthy, they are definately fun to watch. Daily changes are noticed now.

And thank you, rockydog. We'll be flipping the light soon. I may take some cuttings tomorrow.


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 27, 2006)

Flipped the light yesterday.

The NLs are both looking good. In fact, we are starting to see what may be pistils trying to come out NL2. NL1 still hasn't shown anything either way. Here they are side by side in pic 1.

The Nebulas are quite different from each other, but I believe it's due to an issue I had with the roots on N1. They were a little mushy on the last transplant and she's a little smaller than N2. N2 is healthy, but neither has shown any signs of sex yet. Not that I expected them too, as they only vegged between 4-5 weeks. Alternating nodes were present on all of the plants, though. Pics 2 and 3 are the Nebulas.

Clones will be cut sometime soon after we see more pistils.


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 29, 2006)

Couple of days of 12/12 now.

Here they are close up.

NL2
NL1
Nebuala 2
Nebula 1


----------



## Mutt (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW lookin great R&W.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 29, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great RedandWhite. That's right i said ladies because i see some female pubes.  *


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks, fellas.

Lights just came on and it was time to feed.


----------



## RedandWhite (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, we're at 11 days of flower and some males have been culled.

BOTH Nebulas are male-bummer, as it is some good smoke. Both the NLs are still going, as one is definately a female and the other still isn't positive either way of it's sexuality.

Sure am glad I 'm also growing 2 other strains that are giving me 4 more females, too.

I took clones of the females a few days ago. Hopefully they'll root ok and we'll have some female clones to work with next time. Having been using clones the last few grows, I forgot how slow it is to work with seed.

Here are some pics of the Northern Lights that remain.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 6, 2006)

*Whats up RedandWhite. Bummer about the males but as they say shit happens. The NL's are looking great. I forgot what other strains you have going besides the NL. We planted 5 seeds from 5 strains and got lucky as hell with 5 females.   Were in the process of cloning the crap out of them. When ya get the chance post some pics of your other ladies and yes growing from seed does seem like it takes forever.   Send in the clones.  *


----------



## RedandWhite (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the condolences, TBG. Ain't seeds wonderful? LOL. So I guess it's time to show my hand. While I was only gonna cover the Nebula and NL in this journal (hence the name), the still very real possibility of only documenting a single-plant grow (if the one NL goes male) doesn't really appeal to me. If you'll remember, way back in this GJ I threw in a pic or 2 of Grape Fruit. I have three. GF1 and GF2 vegged approximately 12 days longer than what you've been seeing here (Nebula and NL). The third, GF3, is the exact same age as the Nebula and NL. GF3 is the most stretched one right now. GFs 1 and 2 are pretty much exactly how I like'em-short, squat and bushy. I have rooted clones of GF1 and GF2 vegging elsewhere right now. I also have clones from all 3 GFs that I just took a few days ago hopefully rooting right now. The Grape Fruit comes via Reeferman, who I consider to be one of the best breeders in the industry. I have done a half-dozen of his strains and have yet to be disappointed. He stands behind his product.


----------



## RedandWhite (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, I don't know what's up with the site right now, but I can't post any pics. The "manage attatchment" button is not in my reply options when I try to post. I have a pic of each GF ready to go.The other strain is Reeferman's Royal Hawaiian. I've done this strain many times and it is just great. I have a clone line going of it, but I was looking for a new, possible better, mother. So far, I like the way this one's going. One wire, and she's a bush-lol. She is designated RH2, as RH1 turned out to be male.I have pics, but again, I see I don't have the option to post it. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your Male intruder in your grow. Extreme eradication. LOLMarP is currently working bugs outa the forum, things should be back to normal soon. He has posted a "status" thread to keep everyone up to date to what is going on in the coffe table.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 6, 2006)

that norhtern looks good, sucks about the nebula, I just recently had to go through using seeds again. I forgot, too how slow the process can be. keep us posted about those others though, i love northern, it produces nice, big buds .


----------



## RedandWhite (Sep 12, 2006)

Yesterday was 17 days flowering.

The Grapefruits are big and have some nice buds forming. The Royal Hawaiian is also looking pretty good. Out of the 2 NLs, NL2 looks nice and short and squat, while NL1 is absolutely huge, but very slow with the flowering.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 12, 2006)

*RedandWhite the young ladies are looking great. It seems like just last week they were babies. How fast they grow up.   How is the smell?  Looking great man keep it up. *


----------



## RedandWhite (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you, TBG, old pal. The smell is very strong, but I don't mind. In fact, I really like it when I arrive after a long day and get hit with that sweet aroma.

5-6 weeks left and it's starting to get good.


----------



## RedandWhite (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks like a NL clone is ready to live outside the dome. She's been out all day and has a big, healthy, visible root.

Sure am glad I took clones from all six females.

They were cut September 2nd.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 13, 2006)

Well happy birthday clones!! Looks great man, good luck with the new clones, and keep us posted about the flowers


----------



## RedandWhite (Sep 16, 2006)

Three weeks now.........


----------



## Tonto (Sep 16, 2006)

Looking good!!! The picture at the bottom caught my attention the best....it looks like it's going to be a hefty nugget!!   Keep it up, and keep the pics coming!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 17, 2006)

*Looking great as always RedandWhite.   Man i can just smell those sweet buds from here.  *


----------



## RedandWhite (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks, Fluid. I'm a picture-taking fool-lol.

TBG- You might be able to. The smell is quite strong, but very sweet and pleasant.

Here's some pics from yesterday at 25 days.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 20, 2006)

Fantazmagorical!!! Looking soo sweet! I'm on flower day 2 
I hear you on the pics, I'm also a picture taking fool. You're usually passionate about things you love, and I love herb!  

What's the smell like? A little skunky, with a fruit smell? Mine just smell like skunk butt. In a good way.


----------



## RedandWhite (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, two of the Grapefruit have a sour kind of smell, one is rather sweet, the RH is a very heavy, sweet smell, and the NL has almost no smell. Combined, it's a nice aroma.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 21, 2006)

Can you take some pictures from similar angles as you did when the girls were younger? Like this pic:






Compare and contrasting the two next to each other would be cool


----------



## RedandWhite (Sep 22, 2006)

Fluid, I'm off tomorrow, so I will give it a shot. I really can't move any of the plants around, as some have weaker outer branches that need to stay propped up to the stronger branches on the next plant. I will try and compare a few tomorrow, which will be 29 days.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 22, 2006)

Right on. I'm afraid that my large female will have to have help keeping her branches from dangling when the nuggest form better, as she was the victim of weak lighting in her early days.  The smaller one is going to be a beast though. Wish I had more, like you! I'm on day 5 of flower....


----------



## RedandWhite (Sep 23, 2006)

29 days now...........


----------



## Tonto (Sep 23, 2006)

Man, that Royal Hawaiian looks incredible, it's been my favorite of yours since I started following your GJ. As usual, I'm jealous, and the pics are great!


----------



## RedandWhite (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks, fluid. The RH is really a great strain. Very flavorful and quite potent.

Tomorrow is 5 weeks now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 28, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great as always RedandWhite. Gonna get some nice size cola's from those ladies by the looks of the pics. Congrats once again on making High Times. You are the man.  *


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 28, 2006)

I miss the grapefruit. I had it at Any Day in amsterdam, and it was amazing. They look GREAT! Keep us posted.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 28, 2006)

very very nice and yes that rh is awesome looking


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks TBG- there are a few colas that are already starting to impress us. Especially on the GF. There's some nice ones on the RH as well, including a huge, wide, mutant (lol) bud.

NL2 is filling in nice and thick, while NL1 is still a little farther behind.

Can't wait to take that first NL, as we are ready for some hash from the trimmings, as well.

AeroTX- I sure hope the GF is as good as it looks, because it looks excellent. So sticky you have to be careful inspecting it as your hands and arms (and clothing) will get resin all over.

Darth- The RH is proven itself around here many times. Stash was getting very low, so it was time to do it again. She is here to stay in my garden.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2006)

*My god man the cola on the RH looks like a friggin softball.   Damn dude i wish i could just stick my nose in your grow room for just a minute to inhale all those sweet smells.   Looking great RedandWhite.  *


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 3, 2006)

And I too, wish you could, my friend.

I think you would like it.........

We're gettin' happy over here.


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 8, 2006)

It's been 44 days now and all is well.......


----------



## Tonto (Oct 8, 2006)

Those platns look incredible. Congratulations!! Shouldn't be too much longer now...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 9, 2006)

*RedandWhite those ladies are getting huge on ya man. How big is that cola in the bottom left picture? She looks big.  Great job as always keep it up.  *


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks Fluid. Pretty soon, my friend.

TBG-That RH cola is bigger than a beer can and probably 12-14" at the moment. There's a few of'em on this one. The GF dongs are much longer and just starting to "club" a little towards the light. Each GF has at least 7-8 while one has more.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 9, 2006)

Dude....a man after my own heart. Good ole jimmy beam and huge fat buds. 
I'll bring some coca cola and ice!!!


----------



## Tonto (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm trying to jump into the computer screen!! Two of my favorites.  Nuggets look GREAT!


----------



## rockydog (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow those are some excellent looking girls. Cant wait to hear the smoke report


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks fellas.

And Mutt, Beam and Cokes with some fine herb? That's 3 nights a week for me already (seven, if it's just the weed-lol)! Nectar of the gods.

Today I have no pics, but spent some serious time LOOKING at my plants. We're pretty late in flower, but I see no last-minute pollen sacks anywhere. Having experienced a few in the past, I keep an eye out these days. My once-dark, lush, green fans are starting to give up some of that N and are slowly fading to light green. The NLs are still the darkest for the most part, but they are yellowing more from the edges in. A couple of older leaves on GF3 are totally yellow. I imagine they'll fall off soon. Usually, by now, my fans are crispy and for the most part, have already made the ultimate sacrifice, so to have this much green near the end is nice I guess.

I stopped by my buddy's yesterday who just recently harvested his 13-plant outdoor crop. I was quite envious as he sent me home with samples of his Grape, Evergreen, Melon, and Amnesia. Very nice. I gifted him 2 GFs, a RH and a NL- all clones. The four that I had here, but not before cutting 4 times on each one. He is just getting started indoors and I needed the space here to root clones for my next crop. I have 2 nice Sensitrons that we just transplanted recently that I'm considering. Also on the might-do list will be clones of Cherry Berry, Royal Hawaiian, Tooty Fruity, Super Silver Haze, and the Grape Fruit again. 

Man, if I only had the space I need........

Everyday would be Christmas.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm jealous!


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 11, 2006)

47 days and the camera was a-callin' me.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2006)

*Man RedandWhite i'm glad the camera was a calling ya because the ladies look beautiful. You can really see they are starting to pack it on bt the looks of things. Keep it up man and keep those pics coming.  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2006)

WOW man...looks great.


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks, TBG and Mutt.

Today is day 52, so it won't be much longer. I've decided to take at least one plant the day after tomorrow. Last time I checked the triches (a couple of days ago), GF1 was sporting a few ambers, but NL2 wasn't far behind. I'll check'em again in two days and chop one down, if not two.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2006)

*Whats going on RedandWhite. Damn man it's hard to believe that your journal is coming to an end already. It seems like you just started it yesterday but i guess that's how growing is.   Man those ladies look great and i bet they smell even better.   What do ya have planned for your next grow? You did a great job on this grow as you do with all your grows, Be sure and give us a smoke report on them fine ladies when they are dried and cured. *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow done already. Kinda makes me sad. I looked forward every couple of days to see this grow journal while drinkin my mornin cup o joe.  Looks wonderful man. Can't wait for the smoke report either.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 16, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Wow done already. Kinda makes me sad. I looked forward every couple of days to see this grow journal while drinkin my mornin cup o joe. Looks wonderful man. Can't wait for the smoke report either.


 
Yeah, I feel the same way..... that RH is just amazing, the wide cola nug will be so awesome, no doubt. To echo TBG, what will you be growing next? Did you take clones from any of these?


----------



## Tonto (Oct 16, 2006)

Like this picture.....just beautiful!


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 17, 2006)

Well TBG, we're almost there, not quite yet, though. Still some work to do. To answer you and Fluid, yes, I have clones (scattered around) from these. I also have two nice Sensitron clones in medium pots under my flourescents. I'm still not sure if I will do some of the GF right away with them again or pick up a Cherry Berry clone or two that I also have stashed at my buddy's.

Thank you, too, Mutt for being here to follow along. Yes, there will be a smoke report, but we gotta get through the harvest yet-lol.

I thank you all who came by.

Now let's finish the game..........


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

RedandWhite, Stunning, just Stunning. Great pics.  Be a great winter for you!
Encore! Encore!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2006)

hey R&W. gotta quick Question. Why are two of those pics look like they have a black light on em?
Just wondering if you put that in the grow area for some reason. Or if it was the camera?
Looks cool. Its the two top right pics on your last post.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, Mutt, Put down the pipe and back away slowly  Just kiddin', I thought the same thing first time I saw it too.


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Some of those pics were just moments before the light came on. The others were just after.

I just checked'em. GF2 and NL2 will fall in the morning.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 17, 2006)

Excellent. Will you weigh it wet and dry?


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 18, 2006)

Fluid, I never weigh in while it's wet. I always wait until everything's dry.

Well, this morning found GF2 and NL getting the chop.

These two were physically the smallest of their respective strains, but had a decent number of amber triches.

I may take two more this weekend.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 18, 2006)

*Man as much as i hate to see ya chop those beauties down you must do what you must do.   Looks like your gonna get a nice yield also. Once again RedandWhite great job on the grow and look foward to all your future grows. *


----------



## Tonto (Oct 18, 2006)

Hot damn!! Those ladies look good.   So, are you a Bears or a Cardinals fan?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 18, 2006)

Chop man, figured you'd need a chain saw.  
Excellent pics man. It has been a treat so far.


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 19, 2006)

Go Bears! I've been a die-hard Bears fan since I was born (long time), so the years where they actually do something are very sweet. 11-5 wasn't bad last year-hell, it won the division, but to lose that playoff game to Seattle really made us sick. Watch out this year, 'cause the Monsters of the Midway are back!


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 19, 2006)

Couple of pics of the drying.


----------



## Bojok (Oct 19, 2006)

Well Redandwhite I to am a Die-Hard BEARS fan but they lost to the Carolina Panthers and not Seattle in the playoffs last year. But we did beat them earlier this year 40-6. What a great win we did have on monday night though led by our defense and special teams. By the way, great job on your grow. You do have an art...............DA BEARS


----------



## Tonto (Oct 19, 2006)

RedandWhite said:
			
		

> Go Bears! I've been a die-hard Bears fan since I was born (long time), so the years where they actually do something are very sweet. 11-5 wasn't bad last year-hell, it won the division, but to lose that playoff game to Seattle really made us sick. Watch out this year, 'cause the Monsters of the Midway are back!


 
Haha, I am a Lions fan.


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 20, 2006)

Bojok- you are right. In my haste, I wrote Seattle (who we would have played had we won) instead of Carolina. My bad. Thanks for correcting me.

But damn! How 'bout that Monday night miracle? I almost turned that game off in thr third quarter. Glad I didn't. Urlacher and the defense really took over in the fourth, huh?

Fluid-a Lions fan? You'va had a tough few years during football season, huh? At least they finally got that first win. Sometimes that's the hardest one.

Not much to report this morning. Light isn't on yet.

Hopefully my clones will take root soon. I also have two Sensitron clones that are going under flourescents, but are ready for the big light. They should see it within the week.


----------



## Zarnon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice sweet setup.  Plants look great.  

I like having a lot of different strains but seems I just trade for it.   The Hawaiian does look choice!   I used to get some Kona bud back in the day.   It was super piney and had a distinctive taste (and price LOL).  

What nutrients/additives do you use?  I'm really interested in soil/soiless grows.


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Z.

The Royal Hawaiian is a very heavy, hard hitting smoke. Taste is very soft, sweet, and almost candy-like. It's in my top five. I hope the Grape Fruit is as good.

I like the Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil, perlite, and limestone added. I use bat guanos- Mexican for veg and Jamaican for flower, Beastie Bloomz, Pure Blend Grow, Pure Blend Bloom, and Doc's Even Keel.

Seems to work.

Today is 56 days my friends........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2006)

*Killer as always RedandWhite.  Hey Fluid1 atleast your team has a freaking win. Our Raiders totally ****!!!!!*


----------



## Tonto (Oct 20, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Killer as always RedandWhite.  Hey Fluid1 atleast your team has a freaking win. Our Raiders totally ****!!!!!*


 
Yeah, the Raiders have pretty much given up. I hate to say it, but Randy Moss needs to go to the Ravens.

RedandWhite....... we've had a hard half-century of football.  never even been to a Super Bowl.....


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 21, 2006)

TBG- I've been a Raiders fan (my 2nd favorite team) since I was a kid. These last few years have been pretty bad, though. Remember the good old days with Stabler, Casper, Hendrix, Van Egan, Long, and the list goes on. I gotta feel for you folks on the left coast-lol.

Fluid- When you can cheer a team on with a record like that, I would say you are a true fan-lol. Bless you. There's been alot of bad seasons here, too, but at least there's past success to reminisce about. You are hard-core and have my respect-lol.

Just tried a little nugget of the Northern Lights and it is quite potent-just as I remember. Taste will come with a good cure.

Maybe we'll try a little of the GF tomorrow.

Looks like two more plants will get the axe tomorrow, as well.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 21, 2006)

Man those girls look amazing. Let me know if you need help during harvest!!!!


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 23, 2006)

RD- I sure could have used some help-lol.

Took most of the day yesterday, but all of them are now down.

Lots of cutting and trimming. Now they need to dry.

Yield should be pretty good.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2006)

*RedandWhite those buds look killer man.   Congrats once again on another great harvest. Man i can't wait for the smoke report. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.  *


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, pal. And thanks for sticking through this sometimes-rambling journal-lol.

There will definately be a smoke report. Plus I may post pics of when I cut up the last four. After using a screen and taking the first two in and out of the paper sacks and back to screen, I'm hoping to get those two in jars by tomorrow. Then I'll probably bust up two more (RH and GF) and move them to the screen.

It ain't quite over yet.


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 25, 2006)

Worked on the RH a little today........


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 26, 2006)

Also cut up GF1 last night. It is now residing on one of my two screens. The other screen still has yesterday's freshly-manicured RH. The first two cut (GF2 and NL2) are in the jars. I also still have NL1 and GF3 to cut up, but will have to wait for the screens to be vacated.

A couple of GF1.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 26, 2006)

WOW MAN those are some huge buds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you, sir.

Yes, the yield looks to be what I like to call definately "worth it". 

I can only hope it satisfies in the taste and potency departments.

The potency appears to be very good, and taste is getting better each day.


----------



## Sabby (Oct 26, 2006)

WOW. We planted our plants within a week of each other, and yours are absolutely gorgeous! Definitely gives me something to aspire towards 

Those are some gorgeous buds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2006)

*RedandWhite those are some serious buds my friend. As always your hard work paid off for sure. Looking foward to a smoke report and your next grow journal of course. Great job my friend enjoy the harvest.  *


----------



## RedandWhite (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks Sabby and you, too, TBG. I really appreciate it.

Everything's getting sampled daily now and there are no disappointments.

The GF is strong, dense, yielded well (about 4 onces each on average) and whacks you good.

The RH has always been good. Tight buds, very sweet and skunky on the taste buds, and makes you forget what you're doing sometimes-lol.

The NL is just fine, too. Although NL1 turned out better than NL2, they both work good. Taste has just a hint of lemon or citrus, and within a few minutes of inhaling you're very stoned.

I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Tanirbask (Nov 2, 2006)

Those buds look so good that i'm tempted to print out the photos and pack em into my bong! lol 

 great work R&W!


----------



## the_riz (Feb 2, 2007)

awesome grow, awesome yeild.. i can only hope for my buds to turn out half the size lol


----------



## RedandWhite (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks, Riz.......


----------



## funstarfish (Feb 6, 2007)

great grow... love seeing the organic soil grows.


----------

